# help, sick cory



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

hello everyone,

my cory has been acting very sick lately and he doesn't move much unless theres food. he seems to look like he has been bent sometimes aswell.i have just read the thread entitled PLEASE READ BEFORE YOUR POST and i will try and give you as much info as possible.

the size of the aquarium is 118L, i don't know how much that is in gallons.

it is a freshwater aquarium and the aquarium has been set up for about 10 months.

the fish that are in there are: glowlight tetras, neon tetras, rummynose tetras, black neon tetras, 5 peppermint bn and 3 corys ( C.paleatus, and 2 C.aenus.

there are no live plants in the aquarium but there are 2 pieces of driftwood.

the filter which i am using is a jebo R362 all in one filter.

we are not using a CO2 unit.

My aquarium gets natural sunlight all day. around 6am to 8pm.

the last water change was 5 days ago.

i feed my corys 3 algae wafers once a day in the evening.

my light is flurecent and is on about 2 hours a day tops.

heres a pic to help you diagnose the problem.










i will post ph results when i get them from my father.
Hope you guys can help.


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

i just found out a problem. the ph was 6.3 to 6.6! :shock:


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Is your pH from your tap normally this low? I think you are using chemicals to adjust your pH, correct? If you're pH is normally low, try adding some aragonite as filter media instead of pH increasing chemicals.


----------



## Derek-M (Dec 11, 2006)

flatcam1 said:


> i just found out a problem. the ph was 6.3 to 6.6! :shock:


Hi Cam 
The ph is not the problem as all the corys would all be suffering if that was the case... I would think the more likely culprit will be internal bacteria... Pimafix would be the med I would try as I'm not sure what else is available to you in Oz


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

flatcam1 said:


> i just found out a problem. the ph was 6.3 to 6.6! :shock:


Agreed with Derek. pH is nothing unless large swings are detected. Cories thrive well in soft, acidic water so your pH is no problem unless it crashes of course.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

In addition, it may be a good idea to add some plants just to give some areas of cover for the fish. 

Good luck with the treatment, and let us know how it goes. I always think sick corys look so sorry for themselves.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Just to be safe, I'd suggest 2 things: keep an eye on the other corys for any signs of the same symptoms, and get your water tested for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels, to be safe. Even Pimafix, if you have any ammonia or nitrite, or nitrate over 60 can be highly toxic to all of the animals in the tank.


----------

